# Well-safe Weed and Feed?



## jsmc (Aug 21, 2009)

There is an organic weed and feed called Weed Pharm. It is safe to use, but I don't know how well it really works. You can see the product description here 
http://www.cleanairgardening.com/organic-weed-control.html. 

I am not affiliated with this product or website...but I think that may be what you are looking for.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Almost any of these would be safe with proper use unless you have a high water table, or you are really close to a stream, or something like that. If you have a particular product in mind, contact the mfg and ask them specifically.

Just wondering- why a weed and feed? Liquid or granular? Are you trying to kill existing weeds, just doing this for maintenance? There may be a different approach that will safely serve your purpose.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

downunder said:


> Almost any of these would be safe with proper use unless you have a high water table, or you are really close to a stream, or something like that. If you have a particular product in mind, contact the mfg and ask them specifically.
> 
> Just wondering- why a weed and feed? Liquid or granular? Are you trying to kill existing weeds, just doing this for maintenance? There may be a different approach that will safely serve your purpose.


I don't really know what i'm doing I guess..... When I moved in here (~5 years ago), the grass was pretty nice, but dandelions and other small plants of a variety which i'm unsure of are starting to take over. The grass has shade all day long so it's always really green and soft, but lately it's been a little browner, and I think its because of the weeds. 

Unfortunately for me my neighbors don't take very good care of their backyard at all, so wild blackberry vines and other weeds come through the fence (not sure what i can do about that) and the lot kitty corner to me is empty (full of weeds) and im sure the wind brings that stuff across.

If you have any suggestions other than weed and feed that would be safe for use around my well, i'd be grateful.  :thumbup:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Since most grass needs a good amount of sun, you're lucky if you have an "always really green and soft" lawn. Apparently you have one of the more shade tolerant species. But any lawn needs maintenance to stay ahead of the problems you now have.

Personally I am not a big fan of the weed and feed products. Not that I never use them, but not very often. If I do, it is always a liquid concentrate, not the granular products. Lawns always need nutrients, so that should be a program in and of itself. Then use a pre-emergent for weeds to control them from the beginning. Then treat the few that you do have. And there will be a few.

Since you did not say that you have a specific water issue, I will presume that you fall under normal circumstances. For the issue at your fence, glyphosate (Round-Up type products) would be a good choice. Glyphosate is neutralized in the soil and I cannot think of any reason that it would cause a problem in a ground water table. But that is only a general opinion. If it makes you feel safer, contact a manufacturer of g... and verify the safety for your particular situation. The same goes with the other products I suggested.

A somewhat more expensive option on your other weeds would be a horticultural vinegar. This is around 20% strength compared to the store brands which are 3%. Any product developed for a specific purpose, i.e. selective, is going to be more costly. You will probably have better luck finding this online instead of a local garden supplier.

Just to make one other point, the browning areas could be grubs, fungus, etc.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Update : Now i've got some other shrub looking type of plant popping up EVERYWHERE in my yard. I have tried pulling them, the root systems seem to go on for days even though they are quite small. I have no idea what in the heck they are, besides IRRITATING. I have a bad feeling that mowing is causing it to spread.

HALP ! 

Edit : I would love any info on basic lawn maintenance too if anyone has a good source.


----------

